# Delta System With Bastard Leg Help Commerical



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

Hi guys,
I have customer that has a production facility making products such as sauces etc..they have multiple kettles with 5 HP motors and Condore Inverters etc.. The problem is the Condore inverters specially state in the manual not to use a Delta system because the equipment requires "symmetrical voltage on each phase" (Three phase). These units have been burning out every 6 months and there are three of them. I have been the only one to read the book and caught the issue and sure enough the panel is a Delta wired panel with a bastard leg. This panel is fed from another panel on a three pole 100 amp breaker. My question is, what can be done with the high leg to get steady voltage on all three legs so we don't have to change to a WYE system? Thanks guys in advanced for all your help! P.S There are four wires Phase L1,L2,L3 & a Neutral


----------



## walkerj (May 13, 2007)

Transformer?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Take A&C phase and use a rotary phase converter?


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

By the time you buy xformers, try different things and possibly end up with the same results just call the power co and ask how mush to set the third xformer for a closed delta. Might be cheaper and user friendly in the long run.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Delta-Wye transformer with a new panel for the loads


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Am I reading this right, the inverter needs a neutral but runs off of 240V 3 phase? :blink: 

The only way I can think to do that so that you have balanced L-N voltages is a Δ with a zig-zag transformer.

-John


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

Big John said:


> Am I reading this right, the inverter needs a neutral but runs off of 240V 3 phase? :blink:
> 
> The only way I can think to do that so that you have balanced L-N voltages is a Δ with a zig-zag transformer.
> 
> -John


No the inverters are strictly three phase. There are a couple of breakers in the panel that are 20AMP for a few outlets etc..


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

Guys, thanks for all your help. We are going to put in a Delta to WYE transformer and put in a 32CKT panel. We will need a 25KVA. Will call Electrical Wholesalers and Rexel for pricing unless you guys know of any good online distributors?? Thanks again!


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

joedreamliner787 said:


> Guys, thanks for all your help. We are going to put in a Delta to WYE transformer and put in a 32CKT panel. We will need a 25KVA. Will call Electrical Wholesalers and Rexel for pricing unless you guys know of any good online distributors?? Thanks again!


Use your local suppliers. They are there for you in the middle of the night when you need something, they extend credit to you and give you prices for quotes. Why would you give that away for a couple of bucks?


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

Joe, you're obviously a smart guy working with some slackers, I hope your boss realizes what a help you are to his company. I am suprised your J-men didn't know already what to to to fix this. Learn what they have to teach you, but don't be held back by them. 


Oh, welcome to the forum.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Just a side note, when installing new CNC machine tools you need the wye configuration to eliminate the problem that Joe had. Most of the time it's the first thing that is asked when the mfg representative comes to commission the tool.


----------



## joedreamliner787 (Sep 27, 2011)

John said:


> Just a side note, when installing new CNC machine tools you need the wye configuration to eliminate the problem that Joe had. Most of the time it's the first thing that is asked when the mfg representative comes to commission the tool.


Hey guys, Thanks again for all the help. See my latest photos of the panel I swapped it will be next post.


----------



## Voltech (Nov 30, 2009)

Shockdoc said:


> By the time you buy xformers, try different things and possibly end up with the same results just call the power co and ask how mush to set the third xformer for a closed delta. Might be cheaper and user friendly in the long run.


Off Topic:

Im taking a transformer class, tonight we went over an open delta. how did you know he has an open delta? if that is what he has


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Walk out to the pole and look at it. If you've got three phases but only two trannys, it's an open delta.

-John


----------



## Surge03 (Sep 23, 2012)

joedreamliner787 said:


> Hi guys,
> I have customer that has a production facility making products such as sauces etc..they have multiple kettles with 5 HP motors and Condore Inverters etc.. The problem is the Condore inverters specially state in the manual not to use a Delta system because the equipment requires "symmetrical voltage on each phase" (Three phase). These units have been burning out every 6 months and there are three of them. I have been the only one to read the book and caught the issue and sure enough the panel is a Delta wired panel with a bastard leg. This panel is fed from another panel on a three pole 100 amp breaker. My question is, what can be done with the high leg to get steady voltage on all three legs so we don't have to change to a WYE system? Thanks guys in advanced for all your help! P.S There are four wires Phase L1,L2,L3 & a Neutral


Need a Delta Y transformer


----------

